# Vine Maple



## Baconyoulikeapig (May 2, 2020)

I have a bunch of Vine Maple around my place.  Is there much of a difference between it and a big leaf Maple?


----------



## daveomak (May 7, 2020)

I've tried vine maple....   IMO, Vine maple sucks...   the flavor from Big Leaf maple is hard to beat..   I used it and Alder as my go to woods for years...


----------



## Baconyoulikeapig (May 7, 2020)

Thank you, Dave!


----------

